# Hellboy: Blutiger und brutaler Trailer zum Reboot ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Hellboy: Blutiger und brutaler Trailer zum Reboot ist da* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hellboy: Blutiger und brutaler Trailer zum Reboot ist da*


----------



## Bluntasia (1. März 2019)

Boar ist der Brutal und Blutig


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

Krass! Ich hätte mir ja lieber eine Fortsetzung mit Ron Perlman gewünscht, aber um so mehr ich hier von sehe umso neugieriger werde ich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2019)

Der ist echt Brutal, hoffentlich bekomme ich heute Nacht ein Auge zu.


----------



## Quake2008 (1. März 2019)

Das Brutalste an dem Trailer war die Werbung nach 3 Sekunden, für ein Spiel das mich nicht juckt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Krass! Ich hätte mir ja lieber eine Fortsetzung mit Ron Perlman gewünscht,


Ohne Ronny als roten Affen wird das nun mal nix.


----------



## remember5 (2. März 2019)

Technisch siehts gut aus. Freu mich auf den Film. Teil 1 und 2 waren Hammer,  dank Guillermo del Toro  Sein stil Filme zu machen ist einzigartig. Das Ron nicht mehr mitspielt ist schade. Ist aber wohl zu alt dafür. Vieleicht gibts nen Cameoauftritt


----------



## AbuMegatron (2. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ohne Ronny als roten Affen wird das nun mal nix.



Jap, auch die „Verkleidungen“ wirkt leicht billo ...


----------



## SilentHunter (2. März 2019)

remember5 schrieb:


> Technisch siehts gut aus. Freu mich auf den Film. Teil 1 und 2 waren Hammer,  dank Guillermo del Toro  Sein stil Filme zu machen ist einzigartig. Das Ron nicht mehr mitspielt ist schade. Ist aber wohl zu alt dafür. Vieleicht gibts nen Cameoauftritt


Der selbe Hauptdarsteller und wir hätten wohl einen 3 Teil statt diesem reboot. Aber mit Perlman waren die ersten beiden Filme schon genial besetzt. Hier wird mal wieder mit CGI so derbe geklotzt das alles andere wohl nicht mithalten kann und eher wie Beiwerk wirkt. Gute Schauspieler werden hier gar nicht wirklich benötigt und wohl nicht mehr im Budget.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ohne Ronny als roten Affen wird das nun mal nix.


Das der nichts wird will ich auch nicht sagen. Ich schätze der Film wird auch so ganz gut.
Jedenfalls was ich bisher von dem Film sehen konnte gefällt mir.
Ich bin auch gegenüber Remakes/Reboots nicht grundsätzlich ablehnend von meiner Haltung.


----------



## DaywalkerNL (2. März 2019)

Sorry, nichts für mich. Der Trailer hat mich NULL abgeholt.
Begonnen mit einem mir unsympatischem Hellboy ( darüber hätte ich noch hinweg schauen können ) , aber ansonsten nur  noch CGI Effekt an CGI Effekt genagelt... alles immer nur noch GRÖßER/SCHNELLER/LAUTER und nochmals GRÖßER und nochmal abgedrehter...... wer es braucht? Meinetwegen, aber ich bin da raus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gegenüber Remakes/Reboots nicht grundsätzlich ablehnend von meiner Haltung.


Ich hab seit 50 Jahren nur einen einziges Remake eines Filmes gesehen, das in etwa so gut war, wie die Originalfassung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWLqQglqokU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ,
obwohl die Originalfassung noch einen Tick besser den jeweiligen Zeitgeist wiedergibt.

Wenn man den coloriert, ist es der beste Film aller Zeiten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rI_lUHOCcbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

In der Musik gibt es da ein paar mehr:



> YouTube


,




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrF2_dCKGm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


,




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGWdkqDH0XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 50 Jahren nur einen einziges Remake eines Filmes gesehen, das in etwa so gut war, wie die Originalfassung:


Den Film mag ich auch.

Aber ich finde z.B. auch "Dredd" sehr gut. Für viele Fans ist der auch näher an den Comics.
Oder das "Total Recall" Remake.
Auch "I´m legend" hat mir gefallen. Nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## Koobalion (2. März 2019)

Es kommt einfach nichts an Doug Jones und Ron Perlman dran! 

Anschauen werde ich ihn mir evtl. trotzdem mal.


----------



## Rollora (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Krass! Ich hätte mir ja lieber eine Fortsetzung mit Ron Perlman gewünscht, aber um so mehr ich hier von sehe umso neugieriger werde ich.


Und gleichzeitig hab ich grad das Gefühl den ganzen Film gesehen zu haben...


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Und gleichzeitig hab ich grad das Gefühl den ganzen Film gesehen zu haben...


Aber auch nur das Gefühl! Der Film ist ja deutlich länger.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich finde z.B. auch "Dredd" sehr gut.


Kommt aber nicht an Hängebacke Stallone ran.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder das "Total Recall" Remake.


Hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Aber Arnie ist da auch schwer zu toppen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch "I´m legend" hat mir gefallen.


Der Film mit Charlton Heston war noch einen Tick sarkastischer (The Omega Man).
Der gute Eindruck des Remakes kommt zum größten Teil  von der grandiosen Spielweise von Will Smith.

Leider hab ich den Urfilm (The Last Man on Earth) mit Vincent Price noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## rum (2. März 2019)

Also der Trailer hat mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen .. wirkt auch alles irgendwie "zu künstlich", wenns sowas gibt (?) ..


----------



## Bundesgerd (2. März 2019)

Der Film definiert sich offenbar nur durch Action und dieser Hellboy kommt mir irgendwie wie ein Hinterwäldler daher, ich kanns nicht anders beschreiben.

Also daher:  Ron Perlman bleibt für mich der wahre Hellboy!


----------



## KaneTM (4. März 2019)

Bundesgerd schrieb:


> Der Film definiert sich offenbar nur durch Action und dieser Hellboy kommt mir irgendwie wie ein Hinterwäldler daher, ich kanns nicht anders beschreiben.
> 
> Also daher:  Ron Perlman bleibt für mich der wahre Hellboy!



Für mich geht dieser müde Abklatsch eines Hellboys mal so gar nicht. Der passt für mich von vorne bis hinten nicht in diese Rolle und wirkt eher wie ein Laienhafter Hellboy-Vertretungsdarsteller, bis der richtige mal wieder vorbeikommt. Das hat mir wirklich jede Vorfreude auf und jedes Interesse an diesen Film verdorben.


----------

